# Advice needed about settings, lighting (pictures inside)



## o0decoy0o (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello! I am working to improve my photography and hoping someone can help me through a few puzzling issues I'm having with my lighting and camera settings.

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy344/AdultCollector/_MG_5897_zps1784ec45.jpg

Here is my current setup. Four $10 aluminum shields with twisty 23w CFL bulbs (produces more light than standard 100w bulbs). The shields are covered in wax paper to diffuse the light. The backdrop is various colors of cheap poster board.

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy344/AdultCollector/Picture3_zpsa3a72109.jpg

The image here looks good in the viewfinder. I'm using a bright white backdrop.

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy344/AdultCollector/_MG_5933_zpsd116e777.jpg

On the left is the same unedited image loaded into the photoshop. It seems to have an almost pea green tint to it. No idea why that is. Any ideas? When I use a green background the figure is tinged a deep green. 

I'm using a Canon Rebel Xsi with a stock lens (18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6). My current camera settings are:
Av mode
F8.0
"0" exposure compensation
ISO 100
White Balance set to "Tungsten light".
No custom color balance settings are being used. 
I currently don't have a polarizing filter, just a UV filter.

Today I ordered a Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro Lens, which I'm told is excellent for product photos.

Can you recommend better settings for product photography shots like this, and also any recommendations to improve my lighting setup? Any advice you can offer is super appreciated!


----------

